# Spring Pole / Limb Line / Hardware ~ K.I.S.S.



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

as I post this its 72  and rising .. mind my Okie accent it just is.. 
Take from it what you will all for educational reasoning for the purpose of safety for your dog and yourself. Have fun; keep on bulldoggin'..........


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

git tha dayum tare.. lol


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Good video for those interested or needing info on how to set one up. I cringe when i see people having it set 5 to 7ft high. I'm sure this will help some people out on here Stan.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

preserve dem teefusiz!!! awesome Stan.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> Good video for those interested or needing info on how to set one up.* I cringe when i see people having it set 5 to 7ft high*. I'm sure this will help some people out on here Stan.


:goodpost: me too! some people have the wits and the dogs geared for the job.. the most part is just pet dogs and they arent ready physically or mentally for the feat. .

Mind the video its just slap shot together..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh, thanks, ya'll.. .. up: love to see high jump contest and all that too; but every dog has their edge.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> :goodpost: me too! some people have the wits and the dogs geared for the job.. the most part is just pet dogs and they arent ready physically or mentally for the feat. .
> 
> Mind the video its just slap shot together..


Well even with dogs that are fit for it there is a high risk the way some of these people put them together. I've seen them set up where a pile of rocks or concrete are close enough to where if landing isn't perfect these end result is injury..No matter the drive or how the dog was bred. Best judgement and common sense goes a long way like you mentioned towards the end of the video.

I've never started dogs out on high spring poles, i admit i've done 5 ft in the past (hell both of mine can easily hold 6ft, myles 7ft if i let them) though it wasn't a common practice and it wasn't frequent. I could of went higher but imo theres not really a reason, hard bite and enough to get all fours off the ground will do just as well. No need to have them fling themselves from a run 10 - 12ft in the air just to have them land wrong and end up with a hefty bill to correct/fix. Spring isn't the only exercise out there and it all boils to genetics anyway. Whether its working out or any line of work (hunting, protection, herding etc) either the dog has it or they dont.

Hopefully people will take time to pass this video around to educate on proper methods for set up.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I freaking love that dog man, clone me a female and ship her this way


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

if its too high for Diesel he will run up the tree and jump off after it... lol

like so.. the rope got stuck after it shot up over the limb..


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey FH, thanks for that video, it's a good one! I was going to reply to you in the pic thread of my boy working the rope but saw this thread instead. Now I know what you meant!

Most of the time, I keep it around the same height as you, high enough for a little jump but low enough for a full bite. That was one of the few times where I really had it up there haha.

Cool video, Hoagie is BAD A.. well you know


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great vid! You too Ceelint. haha that dog cracked me up climbing that tree.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Good reference vid. Onyx rope end is about 2ft off the ground he jumps if he wants. I will throw it to mix iy up for more jumping. Like you said always a full bite, and every dog is different. Diesel is just....wow!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hahaha" looking like an amstaff " 

Good stuff Stan


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

cEElint said:


> if its too high for Diesel he will run up the tree and jump off after it... lol
> 
> like so.. the rope got stuck after it shot up over the limb..
> 
> ‪Picture 002‬‏ - YouTube


:clap::goodpost: hahaha! I love me some tree climbers! A **** is screwed if a dog like that is on its heels..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Mind the lingo please.... and the brain farts no IM NOT on painkillers, I just have 6 kids, every spare moment is a moment not to forget my arse.

The Best Hardware~


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Another great vid Stan!  OMG That black dog is so freaking cute! haha She cracked me up how she just dropped to the ground for some lovin's.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

nice fh, thanks for posting. this the dog in your avatar?


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> Mind the lingo please.... and the brain farts* no IM NOT on painkillers, I just have 6 kids*, every spare moment is a moment not to forget my arse.
> 
> ]


bahahaha!!!!! ima hafta share that. that's great i love it lolol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^^^ :rofl: yeah .. huh! @ OP^^^ yes thats the hogdog aka hoagie aka Bozz Hog(papered name).


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

this is my hardware setup.. 
the chain is Dre's old choker
heavy duty clamp
80lb trampoline spring
rope

the tree is worn from the old chain .. it was a jagged polycoated chain(very rough)


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I didnt have much luck with the trampline springs, so I started gathering them from the hoods of old trucks and hoopty's .. then I found garage door springs at hardware store for 15 bucks, thats ideal and something I can justify spending the money to get more than one.

I started with something very similar to what you have, but the dogs wore it out fast; and my O ring on choke collar didnt hold up.. Glad its workin out for ya, if its cost effective and safely works the dog, use it.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i've thought about getting the porch swing spring ..


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

cEElint said:


> i've thought about getting the porch swing spring ..


I'm using one of those right now. In the pic thread I posted the other day, you can see the spring in a few of the pics. Picked it up at Ace Hardware for about $8. I started off with a couple bungies like in Stan's video but moved to the spring when Whit started getting heavier.

I'm going to redo my setup after Stan's advice though since the branch I'm using actually has some good give and bounce to it. I'm probably going to go back to a couple of bungies too because if they're good enough for Hoagie, they're good enough for Whitman lol


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I love the video's FH!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks again, and your more than welcome.. glad ya'll got a peak at the clips they're a lil slapshot, hope it helps ya; I learned everything the hard way even after gettin lifetime advice from dog men/women .. after the mistakes or mismanaged judgment I said aha.. there will be no more accidents. I actually got hit with a trampleline spring as it broke from the limb. 

I used the bungie cords because if the dog bites higher than its supposed to it grabs the bungie which will break before breaking a tooth, unlike rope or other material.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Stan you country man!!! OMG you are so funny lol @ looking like an Amstaff right now bahahahahaaha! Good video's .. Thanks for sharing


----------

